# Top vom Kirchberghof- posting this for Markus



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just posting those pics for Markus. 

This is Top vom Kirchberghof. 



















I love that dog. 










He can make balls levitate too


----------



## Markus Ramacher (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Sandra,
many thanks to you that you have this set for me.
Yes, the Top vom Kirchberghof he heard my wife and me.
He is a very good guard dog, which has already been done several times SchH3.
This year I want to start with him on the ISP and in March will make our qualification for it.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I love how the ball is 'levitating' in that pic, and his eyes glowing add to the effect. LOL

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Great Photos!

Nice dog!

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous boy !!!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Are you the new owner of Top, or have you always been the owner of Top? I know he was available a while ago, so I was hoping he would go with someone who would continue trialing him... As far as i know the T-litter Kirchberghof has, "Top SchH3 BSP, Tip SchH3 S.W. Regionals, Tanne SchH3 and my favorite SG-Tara v Kirchberghof SchH1, Because she is mine of course!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very handsome!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is exactly THE type of dog I like!! He is stunning!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

trish07 said:


> This is exactly THE type of dog I like!! He is stunning!!!


Your dog looks familiar


----------

